# Assassin's Creed: Revelations



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

Come on! Don't tell me you guys didn't expect this?  

Yes, Ubisoft silently started teasing us with it's new Assassin's Creed game a few days back. 

Here are a collective set of it's teaser trailers:

[youtube]HSmRhNbmtWM[/youtube]

[youtube]G-Tgyy1EMPg[/youtube]

[youtube]KFMv8-9gDpQ[/youtube]

[youtube]a91WzlVYj6A[/youtube]

Now for the something more has been revealed by the cover page of June issue of Game Informer Magazine. LO-BEHOLD! The older avatar of Ezio. 


*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/ubisoft/assassinscreedrevelations/acrevcover610.jpg

*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/ubisoft/assassinscreedrevelations/gami_218_cov_a.jpg

*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/ubisoft/assassinscreedrevelations/gami_218_cov_a_front.jpg



> You'll learn how each of the franchise's major characters -- Altaïr, Ezio, and Desmond -- play a part in the story, and how you'll control each of the three as playable characters. Uncover a brand new part of the world as Ezio travels abroad for the first time to explore the wonders of Constantinople at the height of the Ottoman Empire. Learn about all the new features that set Revelations apart, from a brand new weapon and tool that changes the way you'll fight and traverse the world, to extensive details on the newly customizable multiplayer game. And what exactly is going on with Desmond after the end of Brotherhood? Of course, we also have a wealth of new screens and art to accompany all the information. We unveil all this and more in our magazine cover story, and we'll have more in-depth information, interviews, and videos about the game's central features here on gameinformer.com throughout the month.



Source: June Cover Revealed: Assassin's Creed Revelations - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## varunb (May 5, 2011)

Question: wouldn't it be a better if this is moved to the news section rather than a new thread ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

Why would a new game's discussion be stuffed into the news thread?


----------



## varunb (May 5, 2011)

Well the game is still months away & Ubisoft wont drop any tidbits now until E3 & I think the whole discussion will just die out in weeks (as usually seen with other threads). So i thought that the news section will be better to accommodate this news. Anyways, i have no qualms...only a thought.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

Ezio looks quite Aged in this game and kind of horrific and ruthless.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

> Well the game is still months away & Ubisoft wont drop any tidbits now until E3 & I think the whole discussion will just die out in weeks (as usually seen with other threads). So i thought that the news section will be better to accommodate this news. Anyways, i have no qualms...only a thought.


The news section is filled with random news from all over the place. This is a entirely new game being revealed. Sooner or later, someone will initiate a thread. I don't mind the discussion dying out. When someone's interested or has something new to contribute, this gets bumped. The thread was created so that people can post their views and theories on this new game. One of the reasons why we had shut down the 'Games your currently addicted to" thread in the first place, was to avoid all game discussion being cluttered in one thread.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

@ *Ethan_Hunt* - I came to know about this game in here first - so thanks for sharing this wonderful news and those teaser trailers


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2011)

OK! Looks like it's official now:

Assassin's Creed Revelations Brings the Ezio Trilogy to a Close in November



> After a week or so of vigorous teasing, Ubisoft finally lifts the curtain on Assassin's Creed Revelations, the third and final chapter in the Ezio trilogy, coming to the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC this November.
> 
> In Assassin's Creed Revelations Ezio Auditore embarks on a journey of self-discovery and revelation in the footsteps of his legendary mentor, Altaïr. He'll travel to Constantinople in the heart of the Ottoman Empire, where a gathering army of Templars is threatening to destabilize the region.
> 
> ...



Source: Kotaku

Theories on the teasers so far (credit goes to Chriss Raven @TGV.TV for collecting and sorting out the info):

Teaser 1:



> Now you will see some Arabic stuff on the screen here and there, those text blocks read “Eagle, son of nobody” and “Altair, son of nobody”. This is pretty much confirmation that we’ll be playing as or beside the assassin from the first game



Source: Assassin’s Creed: Revelations – First teaser [Altair] - TGN Times

Teaser 2:



> The new symbol that is flashed is the Phaistos Disc, which is a relic dating back to the Bronze Age and was found on Crete. And here the plot thickens. The assassin seen here is Altair, judging by the wrist guard for his blade, which happens to be on the correct hand if it’s Altair. The ripple effect on the video looks a lot like water, which when combined with the fact that we’re talking Greek island here makes me think of the Mediterranean, which is looking like the location of this game. I’ve got nothing on the Fort seen in the background, looks a lot like the Fortresses on Crete, but then again, most Forts looks alike. The light next to Altair’s hand is the silhouette of the entire Greek region, loot at it, there’s the Atton Peninsula.



Source: Assassin’s Creed: Revelations – Second Teaser - TGN Times

PS: The fort seen in the trailer is Masyaf Fortress. 

Teaser 3:



> First off, we have the map of Europe in the background again, heavily focused on the mediterranean region. Though there are more visible things here, like that Muslim building, which happens to be none other than the Hagia Sophia, or St. Sofia as known by some countries. It is a former mosque, turned museum located in modern day Turkey (Istanbul). Now, Istanbul is the modern name of the Byzantine capital Constantinople, and the cathedral was build in 360, but that is of little relevance, because we don’t know when the game will be taking place.
> 
> Now you might ask about the numbers, well that is Ezio Auditore da Firenze’s birthday (24.06.1459). There is a lot about this video that pushes us to think of Ezio and his age, for instance the Hagia Sophia is represented when it is a mosque, which happened at the end of the 15th century, after the Turkish took Constantinople, and there’s Ezio’s birthday as well, but let me tell you about that weird symbol. That is the Tuğra (seal) of a certain Ottoman sultan, more specifically Suleiman the Magnificent, who lived at the same time as Ezio, and was Sultan from 30.11.1520, which is interesting, considering that Ezio would be 61 when Suleiman becomes Sultan. Keep in mind that all of this might just be UbiSoft effing with us and stuff, but there are hinting at something, given the fact that the first videos were really have on Altair and Greece hints (Phaistos Disc and all).
> 
> ...



Source: Assassin’s Creed Revelations – Third teaser [Ezio] - TGN Times

Teaser 4:



> Ok, so we have the map of Europe right there as always, highlighting the Mediterranean, we have Altair and his birthday right there and the crest of the Byzantine Empire, and a silhouette of Ezio in the background, pretty much confirming my theory from the previous teaser that both characters will be playable. The double headed Eagle also means that Altair will be going to the Empire and probably is nodding to the fact that we’ll be playing as both the Eagle’s.



Source: Assassin’s Creed: Revalations – Teaser four [Altair] - TGN Times


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2011)

Thank God, the master assassin's back. Even as I liked Ezio much it's always good to have Altair. I don't know why, but Altair's a badass SOB... err... he's Son of Nobody. Riiiiight.

EDIT: A new pic,

*nowgamer.com/static/images/news/5737/15075_390_acr%20thumb.jpg?i=1304612964

It's coming back.... gotta leave this forum...


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Whoa. Altair is back. Very nice. I wonder what will be the role of Altair this time I mean he has done most of his part in first game itself and for Ezio he is a ancestor.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Altair is back!
Wonder what will be the minimum requirements for the PC version...


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Wonder what will be the minimum requirements for the PC version...


Most probably the same as ACB and AC2 and it should run smoothly just like them because we saw improvement in all department in ACB yet it ran just like AC2 so we can expect the same from ACR also.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 6, 2011)

Pure Ossumness! 

I hope this one will be better than ACB.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Pure Ossumness!
> 
> I hope this one will be better than ACB.



Hey, hey, hey dun go all copyin', a'ight?

lolz, just kidding. 

And I hope they use new engine 'cause this engine's growin' old. Damn, Frostbite 2.0.....


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> And I hope they use new engine 'cause this engine's growin' old. Damn, Frostbite 2.0.....


And yet its better than most engines out there. Even if they stick to this engine then also we can expect a gem. After all it created ACB with damn good graphics and what not.


----------



## ithehappy (May 6, 2011)

When is the release?


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> When is the release?


November 2011.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> And yet its better than most engines out there. Even if they stick to this engine then also we can expect a gem. After all it created ACB with damn good graphics and what not.



It needs some good clothing physics. And some more polys for the characters. It's all done if it's built on DX11, but that ain't gonna happen. So....


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

I dont think we will get to see a lot of Altair. It will probably be somewhat like that dream sequence in AC2. Also, I am pretty sure that this new AC game will release on PC next year around Feb-March. Ubi did the same thing by saying that ACB will release on all platforms simultaneously & then they quickly took a U-turn after which we know when it released for PC.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> I dont think we will get to see a lot of Altair. It will probably be somewhat like that dream sequence in AC2. Also, I am pretty sure that this new AC game will release on PC next year around Feb-March. Ubi did the same thing by saying that ACB will release on all platforms simultaneously & then they quickly took a U-turn after which we know when it released for PC.


Well I don't mind waiting for some months to get a game which is optimized and made to run fine on PC and most importantly without bugs whatsoever. EA just releases games at same date with a lot of bugs which I hate I guess I can wait for a purely optimized game rather than playing a broken game.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

got some news about release date :
Assassin’s Creed Revelations Arrives in November | GameLife | Wired.com

Looking forward to the June issue of Game Informer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

Details obtained from GameInformer magazine:



> - Ezio is looking for seals in Revelations. These seals hold the memories of Alair. They'll allow Ezio to peek into Altair's life (just as Desmond uses Animus to peek into his ancestors lives).
> - You'll control Altair through these sequences.
> - The bulk of the game is set in Constantinople which will be split into 4 huge districts (Constantin, Beyazid, Imperial and Galata)
> - You'll also visit Cappadocia
> ...


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

Well these are quite an improvement over the last game. But the bomb types are just too many I think they should reduce the no. Also Ziplines sounds good for me.
Well about Altair its kinda like dream in dream isn't it. More of like movie Inception.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

Thank God for the Mocam.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Thank God for the Mocam.


Whats a *Mocam* anyway???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

300 types of bomb should be reduced.
Other changes seem to have come for the better and it will in huge improvement.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats a *Mocam* anyway???



One of the game's features, which was listed above:


> - They're using a new type of capture facial technology called Mocam that GI describes as an "intriguing amalgamation of traditional animation, performance capture and the fascinating new style of performance on display in games like LA Noire."


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

list of features seem looks overwhelming 

300 types of bomb ! - even 30 is too much !!

Ezio is over 50 years old in this game though I always like the young Ezio 

Traditional side missions and random events should co-exists.

Hook Blade will be a real fun for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2011)

Eventually people grow old. I was once a crying baby... shyt...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

Cool screens and some info. (well, if you read the pics)
Gaming Everything is brought to you by...


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Oh boy the scans are bad. ME3 scans were good. But screenies are good and Hookblade is also good. Also bombs and ziplines looks good in action. Wow that girl in the scan looks hot.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed: Revelations locations*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 27, 2011)

Oh, how I miss the thread, One of the my best game I ever played.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

Official Teaser Trailer:

[youtube]ClloTWxH7Lg&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> list of features seem looks overwhelming
> 
> 300 types of bomb ! - even 30 is too much !!
> 
> ...



Hook Blade seem to be the awesome "grappling hook of Just Cause 2"... definitely a good thing to travel faster... i hope they don't copy it shamelessly by adding parachute to it


----------



## PhB (May 31, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ...or a little girl asking for help...



Children in this sequel?


----------



## soumo27 (May 31, 2011)

I hope Multiplayer will be more bigger and better this time, minus the lags, Bugs and Matchmaking issues....
More Content, Game Modes and More Maps of different sizes should make it a big hit.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

PhB said:
			
		

> Children in this sequel?


No you got it wrong. What it really shows is the real town of that era. Like shopkeepers selling their products and some children crying on the streets because of some reasons and crying for help its not just about children its about the normal life of the town and how our missions and actions impacts their life for good or bad. Say out little help will give us some good name in the town and all that stuff.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 1, 2011)

AC Revelations: Screenshot And Art Gallery - Features - www.GameInformer.com

Check above link for more screenshots and art gallery..

*Revelations reveals Game Locations. Game to be launched on 15th Nov, 2011.*


_Ubisoft has announced new product details for Assassin’s Creed Revelations, the fourth instalment in the critically acclaimed entertainment franchise that weaves real world history and global conspiracies into an ancient war between Assassins and Templars. Assassin’s Creed Revelations follows master assassin Ezio Auditore as he walks in the footsteps of his legendary mentor, Altaïr, on a journey to recover five ancient seals that hold the keys to the future of the Assassins brotherhood.

         As Ezio Auditore, players wield the lethal skills of a wiser, more efficient assassin. Armed with a new arsenal of weapons and abilities including the hookblade, bomb crafting and a heightened Eagle Sense, you can kill with death-dealing proficiency. Assassin’s Creed Revelations features the return of Electronic Theatre ImageAltaïr as a playable character, the hero of the original Assassin’s Creed. Players journey to the Constantinople and explore picturesque settings, from Masyaf, the mountain stronghold of the Assassins during the Third Crusade to the vibrant and exotic Constantinople, the jewel of the Ottoman Empire in the 16th Century. Navigate crowded streets and vistas, through a cauldron of cultures as Constantinople comes to life.

            Assassin’s Creed Revelations contains memorable personalities, including fellow master assassin Yusuf Tazim, Prince Suleiman, destined to become one of the greatest monarchs in history, and Sofia Sorto, a simple woman who vies for Ezio’s heart.  The online multiplayer experience returns, refined and expanded with more modes, more enthralling maps and new characters.

            Assassin’s Creed Revelations is set to release on the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, the PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system and Windows PC this November. Electronic Theatre will keep you updated with all the latest details.

_

E3 Announces Official Trailer. And this is Just  Awesome... 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRT4S9G27VE



> All right, we’ve got a show-stealer on our hands. Ubisoft let loose the official E3 trailer for Assassin’s Creed Revelations along with actual gameplay footage featuring Ezio sabotaging a fleet of boats on a dock.
> 
> The cinematic trailer really takes the cake, though, succinctly giving details on a story that spans multiple generations while maintaining an action-packed premise from start to finish. There’s no wasted space in the following CG trailer.
> 
> For those of you who happen to be music enthusiast, the CG trailer is accompanied by a rather bombastic tune by Woodkid called Iron. It’s an absolutely mesmerizing piece that fits in perfectly with the Assassin’s Creed mythos…there’s even a cameo from Altair (nerdgasm alert!)



Source: Cinemablend

YouTube - ‪Assassin's Creed Revelations Developer Walkthrough E3 2011 [1080 HD]‬&rlm;

Walkthough Trailer

YouTube - ‪Assassin's Creed Revelations Developer Walkthrough E3 2011 [1080 HD]‬&rlm;

Walkthough Trailer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2011)

^Please use readable fonts next time, quote a proper source for details which are posted and DO NOT Triple post. I have merged all your posts and have added the source.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 7, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Revelations - E3 2011 Official Trailer:

[youtube]DRT4S9G27VE[/youtube]

I have been watching this since evening like a nut. It looks pretty darned awesome! Apart from the fact that the trailer is brilliant, I'd give it to Ubisoft for picking just the perfect track to accompany it. Altair brings back some good old memories. Can't wait to play this! 

In case you are looking for that track: *goo.gl/RtsZR


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

^^I don't think they will let the PC users suffer this tym like Brotherhood.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah oh yeah they gave a release date and the best part they gave same date for all the platforms including PC. 
Source


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2011)

E3 Gameplay Demo:

[youtube]kh0nRRFLJ5k[/youtube]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 15, 2011)

The music and the trailer of Assassin Creed Revelation  are perfect together... a match made in heaven  congratulations to the band is great song.The song brought the trailer to a whole new level.. It made the trailer very haunting & memorable. 

[YOUTUBE]6DQW1YwCOaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 15, 2011)

*AC:Revelations Multiplayer GamePlay:-*

[YOUTUBE]sffg8bS88Jk[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome Background music and new character looks cool.... 

[YOUTUBE]zufzA-u_bCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2011)

No single player gameplay trailer has been released???


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ haan its released. check ethan's videos.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

oh yeah got it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Xgamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't wait for this game !!!
I Love Assassins Creed and will Love it !!!
My best game played ever !


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Xgamer said:
			
		

> Can't wait for this game !!!
> I Love Assassins Creed and will Love it !!!
> My best game played ever !


Well you don't have to wait that long its coming on 15th November.
Welcome to TDF.


----------



## Xgamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah u are right GAmer Anand !
Nothing is True, Every thing is permitted !


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Epic:-

[YOUTUBE]5Tw4hUxxKNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## varunb (Aug 3, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed Revelations Multiplayer* demoed. Enjoy ! 

Video 1:
*Assassin's Creed: Revelations Video Game, Artifact Assault 1B: Knights Hospital Walkthrough (Cam) HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com*


Video 2:
*Assassin's Creed: Revelations Video Game, Deathmatch 2A: Knights Hospital Walkthrough (Cam) | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com*


Video 3:
*Assassin's Creed: Revelations Video Game, Deathmatch 2B: Knights Hospital Walkthrough (Cam) | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com*


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 3, 2011)

New Modes??^^  
Hope they retain some of the characters from ACB....especially Thief and Courtesan


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

I am more inclined towards single player experience and the continuation of the awesome story in this game.


----------



## varunb (Aug 19, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed Revelations Gamescom singleplayer demo
*

[YOUTUBE]IhAqUUisulY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 19, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Epic:-
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5Tw4hUxxKNw[/YOUTUBE]


Epic it was 
My bro played with you some times in ACB:MP


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2011)

the new trailer is just awesome.....and so is the track.....i wonder why don't these guys make an Animated movie out of it....they just do wonders with the animation....love it!!!


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 20, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Epic it was
> My bro played with you some times in ACB:MP





 Whats his id??

@Soumik

Video cant be seen


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 20, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> There is an animated movie coming out with the collector's edition.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTlXnPDwy9g[/YOUTUBE]



Some bug with the YOUTUBE tag i think..  Anyways here's the video Link : Assassin's Creed : Embers -- Ezio's last chapter - YouTube


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think there is a bug with Youtube tag. You have to put the code after "v=" in Youtube tag and not the entire URL thats how it works here.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I don't think there is a bug with Youtube tag. You have to put the code after "v=" in Youtube tag and not the entire URL thats how it works here.



oh!  i too couldn't see the video from here... thought it might just be due to some temporary problem, now i understand.. anyways, the movie looks cool. unlike other animated movie for kids.... idk if the collector's edition will be available in india or not...


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I don't think there is a bug with Youtube tag. You have to put the code after "v=" in Youtube tag and not the entire URL thats how it works here.



Ah.. Thanks for the update


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

the animation of the short film doesn't seem impressive to me...well I meant a full fledged movie with the kind of animation they put up in the trailers....it would be epic!!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

sam_1710 said:


> Ah.. Thanks for the update


And you still didn't corrected your post did you ???


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> And you still didn't corrected your post did you ???



I can't edit the post cos its not mine, originally posted by *soumik99*! 
Jus in case u want it embedded, here u go..

[YOUTUBE]GTlXnPDwy9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Sorry my bad.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2011)

sam_1710 said:


> I can't edit the post cos its not mine, originally posted by *soumik99*!
> Jus in case u want it embedded, here u go..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GTlXnPDwy9g[/YOUTUBE]



Look classic


----------



## varunb (Sep 30, 2011)

> Eurogamer is reporting that the PC version of Assassin’s Creed: Revelations has been delayed to December 2 while the console versions are still on course for a November release. The announcement was revealed by the Czech Ubisoft Facebook page (via EG.cz). Ubisoft has been contacted for confirmation of the news.



There you have it. I was wondering when news like this will show up. I won't get suprised if Ubi announces in November that they want to further delay it till 2012.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

varunb said:


> There you have it. I was wondering when news like this will show up. I won't get suprised if Ubi announces in November that they want to further delay it till 2012.


Yeah I was also expecting this specially after seeing fate of previous games of this series.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 30, 2011)

I KNEW IT!!!! Thats why i haven't even pre-ordered it, as its totally unpredictable what ubisoft will do.


----------



## soumo27 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bad news.......


----------



## ashintomson (Oct 1, 2011)

wooof on dec 2 thank god last versions was delayed 4 months ....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> wooof on dec 2 thank god last versions was delayed 4 months ....



Just wait and watch Ubi may delay this furthur although I hope that they don't.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2011)

Will play it on the X360 as usual.


----------



## varunb (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup...but I am thinking that you won't be playing multiplayer on 360.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? Care to post the direct link? I want to see it!!!!  Good news.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

What the heck I thought they delayed it. Have to wait to see which news is true.


----------



## varunb (Oct 4, 2011)

NOTE: my previous post about PC version not getting delayed was my fault since I got hold of the xboxgamerzone article which was a week earlier than the delayed news article. So my bad. The date is December 2 as of Sep 29 article. Even I got fooled like you guys. Atleast I updated the post quickly instead of leaving it as it is before others start bashing me.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL.. come on! its OKAY!! 
" Atleast I updated the post quickly instead of leaving it as it is"> Chill.


----------



## varunb (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright here's the new deal & I will not edit this post.

*Assassin's Creed Revelations PC gets new November release date*

Here's an article from Neoseeker. Read the line in quote:

Just last week, we reported that Assassin's Creed Revelations PC had been delayed until December 2, as was confirmed by Ubisoft.  Fast-forward through the weekend, and we have a new release date for the PC version.

AC Revelations PC will still be arriving later than its console counterparts, but the delay has been reduced by a few days, from December 2 to *November 29*. Makes sense, actually, considering the industry's habit of releasing new games on Tuesdays. 

GameStop confirmed the new date this morning via Twitter, in a post that read:



> Ubisoft confirmed the PC release for AC: Revelations is Nov 29.



The product page on GameStop.com has since been updated to reflect the new date, though other retailers have yet to do the same.
Below is the gamestop preorder page for AC:R

*www.gamestop.com/pc/games/assassins-creed-revelations-signature-edition/91021


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

lol what are they doing?? Reducing release by 2 days.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> Yup...but I am thinking that you won't be playing multiplayer on 360.


I was never into MP gaming, not competitive at least. Co-op, on the other hand, is what me likey.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, Nov 29...Not bad..


----------



## varunb (Nov 13, 2011)

*First 23 mins of gameplay*:

[YOUTUBE]8iFU8jFSW5w[/YOUTUBE]

The PC version finally releases on 01/12/2011. You can check this out on the UbiShop preorder page.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2011)

Waiting from very long time finally got the release date.


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 14, 2011)

Me too! 

Fresh New Multiplayer..


No more alliance mode in ACR
New Reverse Detection Meter
Contested Kills
New Deathmatch Modes
New abilities



yay I'm excited...

__Release date is 1/12/2011..But Flipkart says it will deliver in mid december. Thats sad


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2011)

I heard it has been leaked today for PC. 
Release date is 29th Nov. or 1/2 Dec.??
I am confused now.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 24, 2011)

My favorite most game is here again....can't wait to play...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> My favorite most game is here again....can't wait to play...



good for u ! me too completed brotherhood month ago .


----------



## varunb (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are some screenshots of the PC version:

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/ACRSP2011-11-2613-01-00-874.png

*This is what happens whe you pickpocket from the entire city.....well not the entire city but you get the idea....*
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/ACRSP2011-11-2612-56-37-674.png


*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/ACRSP2011-11-2612-45-10-493.png


*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/ACRSP2011-11-2612-44-51-506.png


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 26, 2011)

Have started the game. Feels true to the series. Nice gameplay, amazing music, great missions. But will have to pause this till I complete other ones.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Are there any nice changes or new things in the gameplay?


----------



## gsynk (Nov 26, 2011)

Really Waiting for the PC Version. Its times like these I wish I was a PS3/XBOX 360 Gamer. But I remain a true PC gamer  Its Releasing on Dec. 2 as per Ubisoft. Any ideas, when it arrives here in India? My Laptop ran the previous versions pretty well..Hope this one plays smoothly too...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 26, 2011)

I order 15z few days ago, this will be the first game which going to install on my new lapi.


----------



## sachin99 (Nov 27, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Are there any nice changes or new things in the gameplay?


Many things have been improved..Such as Eagle vision ..Along with detcting templars/Friendlies you can also sense their footprints and also can predict his path..
And using diff. ingredients such as gunpowder etc u can also prepare diff. types of bombs for distraction..And one of the hidden blade is replaced by hook blade(POP Style)..Using which we can perform better wall climbing and long jumps..


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 27, 2011)

Indian release wont be before 15th december I guess 

Whoever gets PC version post your ID's here  so that we can play Multiplayer together


----------



## revolt (Nov 28, 2011)

finished the game again wtf ending! now i really hate this series a s**t from ubisoft.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 28, 2011)

I am dying to get my hands on Revelations, No one is shipping it right now. Nextworld has also emailed saying it will be shipped in december


----------



## RBX (Nov 28, 2011)

Should I play Assassin's Creed I and II before this ? I have played ACB, and finished the main story. Got my hands on Revelations as well but am not playing atm because of exams.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Should I play Assassin's Creed I and II before this ? I have played ACB, and finished the main story. Got my hands on Revelations as well but am not playing atm because of exams.


If you ask me I'd say yes. I didn't play the AC 1st and started from AC II and was nowhere, who was the character and what's all about...if you have free time play the previous versions, otherwise see the YouTube videos of previous versions, that'll do more or less.


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

@RAZOR well if you like then go for ACII , this one is great.
 No need to go for first game.


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I think that the story line of AC 1 was the best of all until now...You should definately play it ..


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

IMO ACII story was much much better than first one and also best in the series.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

I also liked AC2 story to be the best in the series.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I also liked AC2 story to be the best in the series.


Same here.
I didn't play AC I though!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2011)

When it comes to AC games. They always, lag on my PC. No matter what is the setting and what is the game. Damn CPU bottle neck. Fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2011)

is the combat system improved/different...any new moves???


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

I read the entire review from the IGN website.
They gave it 8.5/10 saying 

" there is nothing wrong with this game but we are again doing the same thing as we did in the previous AC titles with some new features, moves and weapons in the game play"

well, IGN guys are very strict in rating games, so we can expect the game to be great!!!!!!!


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 29, 2011)

^ gamespot is very strict and fair in ratings....games with 8.5 and above are good games but they never review all the games


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 29, 2011)

can anyone tel me where is the saved games of revelation ??


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2011)

^^c:\user\pc name\appdata\

Btw you got game pretty early


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2011)

when it will be launched India.


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2011)

Mid December .                            .                 .


----------



## revolt (Dec 1, 2011)

IT is awesome 150+fps almost all the time.


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2011)

^          .    .   PS3 or Xbox360


----------



## revolt (Dec 1, 2011)

^^Batman: Arkham City - Page 9 - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey anyone watched Assassins Creed Embers ?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 4, 2011)

^yep watched it!!


----------



## varunb (Dec 4, 2011)

The game is difficult now but still I still have my tactics intact: 

*i.imgur.com/pDxSs.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2011)

Started playing. As usual fantastic. Already 17% synched, on Sequence 3, Memory 8, damn, another small story. Superb graphics, brilliant textures. Gameplay is good, however I didn't like that making barricade and direct other assassins stuffs...also never got the idea of a chose option for the main missions while it's a must play to advance in game.
Anyway, so far very very much impressed.

Buddha Ezio 

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/2463/acrsp2011120422044040.jpg


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone please explain me what is the basic mechanism of playing multiplayer games???
Can we just connect to a common router in a LAN and play the game???
Do we have to be connected to the internet permanently while playing the game????

Please tell me, I have never played any multiplayer game because previously lived in a very small town with no internet facility(forget about LAN).

I have AC: Brotherhood and I have completed single player campaign with 92% synchronization. Now as I have moved to a city I want to know howto play multiplayer mode.

One more thing is, do all the games have the same mechanism or procedure to play multiplayer games????


----------



## varunb (Dec 5, 2011)

utkarsh73 said:


> Can anyone please explain me what is the basic mechanism of playing multiplayer games???
> Can we just connect to a common router in a LAN and play the game???
> Do we have to be connected to the internet permanently while playing the game????
> 
> ...



Permanent internet connection is absolutely required in order to play multiplayer. LAN mode is not available in the game but you can play private matches with your friends only if your friends buy the game too & have permanent internet connection.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> Permanent internet connection is absolutely required in order to play multiplayer. LAN mode is not available in the game but you can play private matches with your friends only if your friends buy the game too & have permanent internet connection.



A great thanks to you. Really I did not knew anything about multiplayer game.

One more thing is, If me and my friends install from the same DVD(have not tried yet) can we still play multiplayer???

If that is not possible then will I have to search someone online by their ID(like in the skype, u must know the username of your friends) to play with them or I can randomly see people who are online and request them to join me????

And sorry for asking such naive questions in a gaming forum like this. I really don't know about it.


----------



## RBX (Dec 5, 2011)

Started playing and didn't like it as much I had ACB. The cutscenes don't seem to match the voice well, Desmond looked totally different, characters would often get stuck into walls/roofs, and missions don't seem to have the difficulty and story they used to have.

Also, while playing as Altair, I fail full synchronization in first memory. Someone please help me out when you get there.


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2011)

^^voice is not matching cutscenes because of low fps. 
You have to low your resolution to fix it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 5, 2011)

Shame on my Proccy. Performance  same as rest of the AC games.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^voice is not matching cutscenes because of low fps.
> You have to low your resolution to fix it.


Low FPS? I think its a bug, synchronization of audio and video doesn't work. Whatever display settings I choose the game runs at 60 fps! 
It has some bugs definitely, a patch will be coming shortly I am sure.



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Also, while playing as Altair, I fail full synchronization in first memory. Someone please help me out when you get there.


You care about Full synch?


----------



## RBX (Dec 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^voice is not matching cutscenes because of low fps.
> You have to low your resolution to fix it.



At max settings, this one gives about 20% more fps than ACB on same hardware, and ACB didn't have this problem.



ithehappy said:


> You care about Full synch?


Most missions so far have been way too easy. If all I have to do is adore the graphics and musical score - I'd rather watch a movie.


----------



## varunb (Dec 5, 2011)

utkarsh73 said:


> A great thanks to you. Really I did not knew anything about multiplayer game.
> 
> One more thing is, If me and my friends install from the same DVD(have not tried yet) can we still play multiplayer???
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if you & your friends use the same dvd. The important thing is the serial number. Each user must have a unique & unused serial number to register to his UBI account. Once entered, the game gets permanently tied to your UBI account & then you can play multiplayer with anyone no matter your friends buy the game or not.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 6, 2011)

Where I can get at cheaper price ?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2011)

Finished. Ending was brilliant.

How do I continue the Story anyway? Will I have to wait and see the full credits? Cause when I press continue the credit scroll comes up always!


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 6, 2011)

I preordered this from nextworld.. Hasnt even been shipped yet..where did u guys get it from??


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Started playing it today.  Finished the first Altair's key dungeon. The improvements are very refreshing. The combat, cityscape, everything feels good( Istanbul is much better than Rome cause it has water. Rome looked bland.) Only thing that still hasn't been quite "fixed" are the facial animations, they just get the job done. But the experienced is not marred by it at all, still I feel it should be better.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Who wants Assassin's creed to have an option for first person? It will be epic imo.. think about it.. the combat and parkour will feel incredibly realistic! of course it will make the game a bit harder(much harder actually) but in time with practice it will be great.  Just wanted to ask.. thats why I post it. lol.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 9, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Who wants Assassin's creed to have an option for first person? It will be epic imo.. think about it.. the combat and parkour will feel incredibly realistic! of course it will make the game a bit harder(much harder actually) but in time with practice it will be great.  Just wanted to ask.. thats why I post it. lol.



I don't think it is good idea. first person games must be limited to shooting only.
performing combat and doing different stuffs with body parts will not be enjoyable. I even don't like the skyrim in first person.
But having a choice b/w first person and third person will be good as there are many who think like you.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler



Just finished the campaign! AWESOME! But I didn't understand what that "god" said.. =S 
Anyone who's completed it may want to explain it... is it like a cycle of destruction then rebuilding .. kind of thing?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this version is multiplayer online ?


----------



## gsynk (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got it today...and already started with the Story Mode as well as the Multiplayer. Pretty exciting Online Gameplay & Scoring/Bonuses etc!

Player Name: *reyzmont*

see you all on the Multiplayer battlegrounds


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 15, 2011)

How much you paid ?


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 17, 2011)

guys who are playing this multiplayer post ur id's so that we can play together 
my id is:-
SoumojitC 

(that is uplay id) add me


----------



## RBX (Dec 19, 2011)

Finished the main memories and uninstalled the game to make room for AC2, this one didn't appeal me as much as Brotherhood - very short missions; almost no stealth missions, I don't remember ever using my crossbow 

Made some progress in AC2, reached Venice. Nice character development and storyline.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 19, 2011)

^yeah this game disappointed me too..ACB is the best in AC series for me!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 19, 2011)

For all those who own this game and want to play MP with friends...Join the group "Assassin's Creed Revelations Indian Gamerz Syndicate" on facebook..There are only few members right now..and it's sad that there's no chat feature in game  so I have to personally send messages to every other Indian player..

As the Private match feature is pretty awesome..


----------



## gsynk (Dec 20, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> How much you paid ?



Rs 999/-    Of course I realised I could've both it from flipkart.com for Rs 850/-  huh realised that a li'l bit too late !


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2011)

^^This is the reason I first check products on flipkart and then Nextworld and game4u...Flipkart always has the best prices..


----------



## gsynk (Dec 20, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> For all those who own this game and want to play MP with friends...Join the group "Assassin's Creed Revelations Indian Gamerz Syndicate" on facebook..There are only few members right now..and it's sad that there's no chat feature in game  so I have to personally send messages to every other Indian player..
> 
> As the Private match feature is pretty awesome..



Joined the Group! Thanks  Private match feature...ya we all should get together soon for that .


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 20, 2011)

joined it....well we have formed a community for acr mp on xfire long back during acb days....if any of u guys wanna join it..u're welcome..

Indian Assassins

its easy to share screenshots, videos and even chat with ur friends/voice chat in game


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey can someone can give Ubisoft game launcher link?
1.0 doesn't work with revelations(error code 3)
ubisoft forums are down


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is solution

Assassin'S Creed Revelations: Error Code 3 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a non steam version

Do anyone has steam version and can upload UbisoftGameLauncherInstaller.exe?


Spoiler



Location:-

x86
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\assassin's creed revelations\Support\GameLauncher

x64
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\assassin's creed revelations\Support\GameLauncher


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I get ACR yesterday, there are two serial keys first  one AC Revelations Activation Key and another is ACR DLC Activation Key. I used first key to install the game and enter the key in ubisoft launcher to activate my game. I was trying to add second and first key on steam and it showing invalid. I tried both keys but both are invalid. What I suppose do and what is ACR DLC Activation Key ?


----------



## Alok (Jan 14, 2012)

That is the key to activate your downloadable contents.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 14, 2012)

which key and which one for steam ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 14, 2012)

If u got it via Flipkart or Nextworld then the key won't work in steam..u can add it as a Non-steam game though..and the DLC key has to be entered in 
Main Menu>>Extra>>Downloadable content>>enter key


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2012)

Guize, is this game worth playin'? How's this compared to the epicness-overload, that is ACII?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ visuals gameplay and overall sturdiness /combat has evolved a lot since ac 2 though story is not that solid as of ac 2.
Must play for ubisoft/ac fanboys..and all action game lovers


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Multiplayer is where the fun lies..I didnt like the sp at all except the Altair parts...Story was ok'ish...Nice ending// But combat still same and boring...


----------

